# What do you want your team's draft to look like?



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You have to go with the current draft picks they have and with players who appear would still be around by the time they pick.

I'll do the Celtics since I want to see how Ainge re-builds that franchise.

No. 15 - Dorell Wright 6'7 SG
No. 24 - LaMarcus Aldridge 6'11 PF
No. 25 - PJ Ramos 7'4 C
No. 41 - Lionel Chalmers 6'0 PG

Since Ainge is going to go for the gusto with one of these picks, I think Ramos might be the one he goes after because Perkins IMO is going to end up being a PF in the NBA. It would be great if he got those two inches to grow to 7'0, but we'll see next year about him.

I wanted Jefferson before, but I like LaMarcus Aldridge a lot. He was a clear top ten player in this HS class before missing a few summer events. This guy has some big time skills for a 4 man and like KG (not talent-wise), he might not be finished growing yet. If he topped out as a 7'1 PF with Chris Webber like ability, I think Ainge would have a ****-eating grin on his face. The minor back injury that he suffered in the McDonald's All-American game might help push him down to the Celtics. Also, he was a definite one and done guy (like Dorell Wright), so if the Celtics can grab both a year early I think they should. 

As for Chalmers, I just like his guts to make big shots. This guy might not be strongest guard out there, but he would be a monster coming off picks from big Kendrick Perkins. I would love to see him in the Celtics summer camp pushing Marcus Banks. Chalmers has a nose for scoring and a real zeal for taking and making big shots (as evidenced throughout the NCAA tournament). 

So what would you like to see for your teams picks?


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

#13 Sabastian Telfair
#23 PJ Ramos
#44 like it matters


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

#19 Ramos
# 48 Sato
#54 Darius Rice


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We can't all have Ramos, copycats?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> #44 like it matters


It really does...

The teams with good GM's and scouting staff can find better players at 44 than some teams will at 24....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> We can't all have Ramos, copycats?


well ive wanted him for a while. My team needs a center badly as well, so i would be estactic if we could get him for the future


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> well ive wanted him for a while. My team needs a center badly as well, so i would be estactic if we could get him for the future


I actually think Ramos might be a great fit for Miami. Puerto Rican connection, a big legit Center is what they need. Could play great down there in Miami. Plus Pfund, Riley and SVG have been known to get players whipped into shape.

Unfortunately for Samaki Walker, he is un-help-able. :nonono:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*New Jersey Nets*

#22: JR Smith

Others possible: Luke Jackson, Kirk Snyder, Dorrell Wright, Ryan Gomes

#52: Romain Sato

Others possible: Jaime Lloreda, Lionel Chalmers, Herve Lamizana, Rickey Paulding


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Atlanta Hawks

#6 -- Devin Harris, PG, 6-3, Wisconsin
#17 -- David Harrison, C, 7-0, Colorado
#35 -- Romain Sato, SG, 6-5, Xavier
#38 -- Christian Drejer, SF, 6-10, FC Barcelona
#42 -- Nate Williams, PF, 6-11, Georgia State

Devin Harris -- Hong Kong Fooey made me think about this the other day, and taking Harris at the 6th pick makes a lot of sense. This team is in a rebuilding mode, and they can't let what they currently have dictate what they draft. Jason Terry is a nice player, but the Hawks have been spinning their wheels by trying to get a guard that can play in the backcourt with him. Devin Harris has good height and long arms, so he might be able to make it work in the short term. In the long term, Harris can be a Sam Cassell-like point guard that leads the team into the playoffs once they are completely rebuilt. Plus, with the Hawks looking to go with an up tempo style, Harris fits really well with what they want to do.

David Harrison -- HKF made me think about this one as well. Impact 7 footers are hard to find, and that's why teams will take 7 footers that can walk and chew gum at the same time. David Harrison is a different player though. He's got the athleticism, size, and strength to be a dominating center, but he has some maturity questions that have kept him from reaching his potential. If he matures, he could become an impact player on both ends of the floor very early in his career.

Romain Sato -- Athleticism. Perimeter shooting. Defensive ability. Romain has all of this and would be a steal in the second round. As a rookie, Sato would give the Hawks an immediate impact in terms of depth. He's got a nice long term upside as well. Sato and Harris together in the backcourt would be a tremendous running duo.

Christian Drejer -- Drejer is a point forward type who brings the type of height the Hawks want to add. His experience in an up tempo system at Florida is a plus. 

Nate Williams -- Nate is a good rebounder and post defender that shoots a very high percentage from the field. He's athletic and active, but he is an unknown prospect because he played at Georgia State.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

I like that, I'm not crazy about Harrison but we need bigs badly and can't get too picky I guess.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

With the Warriors 11th pick I'd like a big. I think Ramos could go ALOT earlier than 24; his stock has been rising of late and if he does good in workouts he'll slip into lottery (He's 7'4"). It really depends on how everyone works out, but I'd like to take the most promising big on board at 11:

Biedrins breaks his wrist, or people think he might not contribute early enough and he falls to 11 (heh)

Peter John Ramos is projected at 11 by draftcity.com, and if that's how it works out I'd be happy taking my chances on a giant -- my philosophy is it's better to bust big if you end-up with a bust.

Also projected in this region are Pavel, Andriuskevicius, and Splitter, and a little bit beyond is Perovic. Basically I'd like the big amongst these guys and the above that has the best workouts and is still on board in this range.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

Like a month ago I saw Ramos listed at 7'2 and now everyone is calling him 7'4. Was he officially re-measured?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Suns:
7.) Martynas Andriuskevicius

If I were Boston and kept my picks (assuming these players are in the draft):

15.) Dorell Wright
24.) Rafael Araujo
25.) Roko Ukic (could stay in Europe)


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

The Bucks don't pick until the 44th, but I would like them to take a college senior that slips through the cracks as all other teams are searching for teenaged high schoolers and foreigners. Romain Sato, Tony Allen, Ricky Paulding are senior guards that could sit behind Michael Redd and Dez Mason for a while, then contribute. 

Someone that I have never seen play but could be intriguing is Nigel Dixon. I'm not sure how good he'll be, but he could be worth the risk.

If a talented high schooler or young foreinger where to fall through the cracks, then I might take him.


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

For the golden state warriors, I'm hoping they will take a point guard. I dont think Speedy Claxton is good enough and NVE obviously isnt gonna work out. Too bad this year's class for PG sux especially after Ben Gordon. Maybe a Euro bigman. Definitely not another SF/SG.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> No. 25 - PJ Ramos 7'4 C


Doubtful he will be here.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: What do you want your team's draft to look like?*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Doubtful he will be here.


I think you are right.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> For the golden state warriors, I'm hoping they will take a point guard. I dont think Speedy Claxton is good enough and NVE obviously isnt gonna work out. Too bad this year's class for PG sux especially after Ben Gordon. Maybe a Euro bigman. Definitely not another SF/SG.


Everyone's entitled to an opinion, but me and my friends have discussed drafting a PG for the Warriors and we've come to the conlusion that it could very well be absolute folly.

Here's the reasoning:

First, while neither NVE or Claxton are our PG of the future, they are still going to be playing for the Warriors. I keep seeing talks of PG being an immediate need for the Warriors to fill, but assuming these guys aren't injured the whole season, we actually have two servicable points and adding a third could create a situation like Pietrus; no time in rotation to develop and as a result, a sour player.

Second, I'm just not that fond of drafting PGs. Look at the top PGs in the league, and calculate how many are on their original team, and how many made a big impact early on in their career. It's my opinion that PGs are better obtained through free-agency and trade, unless you're getting a once in a decade type of player, which clearly will not fall at 11. The Warriors will have agency money in a year and will have trade propsects too.

Third, I'm even more opposed to drafting a PG that's near mid-first territory. We're looking at possibly Telfair or Nelson, possibly Harris, and frankly I'm not all that impressed. Look at last year's draft and see how the mid-range points fared -- they all resemble "journeymen to solid" players in my mind. Marcus Banks, Luke Ridnour, Reece Gaines, Troy Bell ... zzzzzz

I think some of the reasoning behind taking a point rather than a big is that the bigs in this range are all raw, while you can get a PG who can play at this spot. However, the way I see it, the Warriorsa should not concern themselves with short-term gains; they'll have FA money soon and they should build to make a push for the playoffs around that period. I think developing someone is just fine.

Last, I think we have an immediate need at center. Damp is gone, he's said so repeatedly to the press. Foyle is a FA. Not only would we have room to develop a player here in the rotation, but we will most definitely need the minutes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

My teams are Lakers and Wizards. 

Wizards with a top 3 pick either, 

1. Okafor-gives us a versatle shot blocker to go with Kwame, who has more offense than Haywood. 
2. Deng-toughness is needed on our perimeter defensively, plus his unselfishness is much needed.
3. Howard-athletic big who rebounds adds scoring and overall undertsanding of the game at the 4 or 5 to go with Kwame.

Out of top 3 trade the pcik. 

2nd rd 

Herve Lamizana-very athletic defender who'll run the floor guard 2's and 3's doesn't require the ball * have to many scorers already).



Lakers

1st rd my top 3 choices would be

1. Tony Allen-athletic combo guard reminds me some of Wade, not as good but not far off. Handles, creates on shot, very tough, plays good defense.

2. David Harrison-Legit 7ft Back-up center for Shaq. Getting banged by Shaq for a few years focuses him. He can block shots, make shots and rebound.

3. Al Jefferson-very tough,gritty,does dirty work on boards will compete hard athletic. hustler.

2nd rd top choices

1. Chris Duhon- a system player, will do whats asked of him not flashy, solid passer, good defender and underrated set shooter. 

2. Antonio Burks-quick, creator alittle wild but good speed. Can score and pass. 

3. Lionel Chalmers- similar to Burks .


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

raptors
my first round top five choices are
1. devin harris - give us that young point guard that we need
2. Ben gordon - see devin harris
3. (if we manage to sneak into the top 3) emeka - gives us a strong inside presence
4. that 7'2 euro guy - gives us some size to put beside bosh
5. if theyre all gone, trade down and pick ha and telfair 

second round:
1. duhon
2. sato
3. louis mccullough (something like that, hes got good genes (is kgs half brother)

* notice i didnt mention dwight howard, well i like him and all but he seems too much like chris bosh to me and one skinny starting frountcourt player is enough for one team


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Hornets - 

#18 - Smith, Wright or Childress (not likely there)

2nd round - Duhon or Paulding.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raptors:

#8, Ben Gordon or Devin Harris
#40, David Harrison or Ha Seung-Jin or Al Jefferson


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Utah Jazz

14-Emeka Okafor

16-Dwight Howard

21-Devin Harris

  


14-Pavel Podkolzine

16-Dorell Wright

21-Luke Jackson


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

New Jersey 

The nets desperately need better perimeter shooters and more size.
#22 Luke Jackson( 6'7) Size, Perimeter Shooting, Good Athlete, plays def and can run) takes the heat off of kittles and play right away. (I wouldn't be upset if they got J.R )
#52 Darius Rice (6'10) Size, awesome 3pt shooter, can run the floor, awesome length.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

*#12* Andriuskevicius, Biedrins (both unlikely), Perovic, Araujo, Podkolzine, Petro, Splitter

I honestly wouldn't be disappointed with any of these players. Literally any of them could be the best in the crop.

*#43* Rouzbahani, Lamizana, Khryapa, Drejer

I'd love to see us get Rouzbahani. A definite low-risk, potential high return pick. The other three could give us a bit of athleticism with the pending trade of either Radmanovich or Lewis, and the inevitable departure of Brent Barry. I wouldn't mind us trading someone like Reggie Evans for a similarly placed pick, so we can pick a couple of these guys.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami Heat 


1st rd David Harrison
2nd rd Darius Rice


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> *New Jersey Nets*
> 
> #22: JR Smith
> ...


Wow, I hadn't even thought of it, but JR Smith would be a fantastic fit in Jersey. He's got the finishing skills to run with Kidd and the outside catch and shoot ability that team so badly needs. Great idea.


Bulls:

2. Josh Smith
32. Kirk Snyder
39. Chris Duhon???


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> Utah Jazz
> 
> 14-Emeka Okafor
> ...


Sure we could just have a team of swing men out there. that would work great. Are you sure you like the Jazz?

14. Perovic
16. Splitter
21. Al Jefferson


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixers

#9: Biedrins, Josh Smith, or Andre Iguodala

Or my perferred choice, trading down and picking up an extra pick, since that's our only selection in the draft.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

RAPTORS 

8th - Andris Biedrins if available if not BEN GORDON or DEVIN HARRIS. :yes: 

40th - Ha Seung-Jin if available if not CHRIS DUHON or JABER ROUZBAHANI :yes:


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Sixers
> 
> #9: Biedrins, Josh Smith, or Andre Iguodala
> ...


I wonder if the Jazz would trade the 14 and 21 for that pick or if that would be enough. The Jazz are only planning on bringing in 2 rookies this season. Using the other to trade or stash a "euro" overseas.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Raptors:
> 
> #8, Ben Gordon or Devin Harris
> #40, David Harrison or Ha Seung-Jin or Al Jefferson


agree also Johan Petro if he fall to the #40 pick.


----------



## pacersrule31 (Mar 24, 2004)

pacers draft

#30- SG Tony Allen
#60- PF Jaime Lloreda

we really need a replacement for reggie, and fred jones isnt it. allen is not only a good scorer, but a great defender. plus, he played a bunch in college. lloreda isnt great, but he's another big guy who would give us more depth at PF. he's a good scorer and rebounder. this would be a great draft for the pacers.


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

#13 Josh Smith
#23Le Marcas aldridge or peter ramos
44#wont make it past the pre season


----------

